# Partage connexion avec Nouvel IPAD



## Max1375 (25 Avril 2012)

Salut à tous

Nouveau venu chez vous je pense rejoindre l'univers de la pomme concernant le choix de  ma  future tablette. 

J'ai un pc sous *Windows 7* et un smarphone samsung sous *Android*, et justement à propos d'Android j'ai dû attendre des mois que mon opérateur veuille bien autoriser la mise à jour du "nouvel" OS d'Android (Gingerbread); bref pour cette raison, mais aussi pour certaines lenteurs (j'ai pu comparer avec ma copine qui a un *Iphone 4* )   et  en raison de la moindre qualité de *Google play* par rapport à l*'Appstore* je n'ai pas envie d'acheter ma première Tablette avec Android

Je pense acheter le* nouvel IPAD* (et je vais donc devoir jongler avec 3 OS différents cool) 

Voila pour l'introduction 

Donc pour ma question je pense ne prendre qu'un IPAD WIFI. Je voudrais savoir si oui ou non avec un téléphone à forfait 3G (que le téléphone soit sous android ou ios) on peut utiliser sur son IPAD la connexion 3G en créant un point d'accès wifi sur son téléphone.

J'ai lu des informations contradictoires sur ce sujet; il semble qu'avec les anciennes version d'IOS de l'IPAD c'était possible mais pas depuis la *dernière version d'IOS* (la 5 c'est bien cela ? ) 

Qu'en est il exactement ? 

Merci  de me répondre ou de me mettre un lien très récent sur le sujet.  J'aimerai que tout soit clair dans ma tête avant de confirmer mon choix d'un IPAD exclusivement WIFI


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2012)

Les derniers iPhone en ventes, que ce soit le 4 ou le 4S permettent le partage de connexion via WIFI. Par contre, cela dépend de ton opérateur. Chez Free, ça marche trés facilement. Chez les autres, il faut souvent avoir une option supplémentaire.

Le partage se fait simplement : activation dans les préférences du iPhone. Création d'un mot de passe. Détection du WIFI par l'iPad avec entrée du même mot de passe. Et tu es connecté. 

J'ai un iPad 3G et j'ai résilié mon abonnement chez Orange depuis que je suis passé à free.

De plus, tu dois pouvoir avoir accès aux HotSpot de ton opérateur quelqu'un soit. EN générale, c'est compris dans le forfait ça. renseigne-toi, c'est aussi une bonne alternative même si c'est plus hasardeux, il faut être à proximité d'une box du dit opérateur 

Aujourd'hui, je ne payerais pas un supplément pour un iPad 3 ou 4G


----------



## Max1375 (25 Avril 2012)

Merci pour cette première réponse 

J'ai un téléphone android (gingerbread); j'ai installé ce matin sur mon téléphone l'application "1-click tether sans root"

Je suis allé en magasin et j'ai fait un essai avec le nouvel ipad

La connexion wi-fi via mon android (sans forfait spécial) fonctionne parfaitement la navigation sur le net est ok

Donc terminé l'hésitation je prend le Nouvel Ipad 64 GO WIFI

En dernier lieu (bien que je sois hors sujet :mouais il apparaît que le nouvel Ipad lit de manière saccadée les gros fichiers MKV 1080 p; c'est bien exact ? compte tenu de la qualité du processeur je pense que c'est un problème uniquement de soft qui n'exploite pas encore correctement le multithreading ; donc très certainement on disposera très vite d'une application qui règlera ce problème


----------

